# Санаторно-курортное лечение



## Таня (7 Апр 2006)

Подскажите в какие санатории можно поехать, чтоб подлечить спину (межпозвоночная грыжа). Или пришлите пожалуйста ссылку на сайт, где можно посмотреть профильные санатории, желательно на юге у моря.Спасибо.


----------



## Admin (7 Апр 2006)

Татьяна, скажите, а разве обязательно для этого ехать в санаторий?


----------



## Helen (9 Апр 2006)

Конкретные адреса назвать трудно, но если Вы прошли лечение и Вам уже рекомендовали санаторно-курортное лечение на реабилитационный период, и Вы хотели бы провести его на берегу моря – то это вполне возможно. Это и города Крыма – Евпатория, и Кавказское побережье, и многие другие. Вам следует провести поиск либо по Интернету, либо в справочнике по заболеваниям костно-суставной системы.


----------



## Таня (12 Апр 2006)

В том - то и дело что лечу спину больше года. У меня грыжа 16 мм межпозвоночная в поясничной области. Начала в клинике Бобыря, последний курс прошла в реабилитационном центре Дикуля. Но спина моя требует постоянного внимания все равно. Либо делать операцию, чего пока не тороплюсь делать. Но нигде нет информации по профильным санаториям. В интернете тоже пока не нахожу сайт сожержащий сведения по санаториям по профилям.


----------

